# Where can I buy a samoyed puppy?!



## zebakoli (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am absolutely new here I just started five minutes ago so bear with me. Only a young lady, nineteen and am looking for a samoyed puppy. I have been looking EVERYWHERE and cannot find a reputable samoyed breeder, I have literally checked various samoyed rescue centres and have not found the one I want. 

I want a puppy! I went on the kennel club and contacted all the breeders but they are not having puppies till next year, I then finally found a breeder but she lives all the way in Birmingham! However, her last pup was given away and I felt so frustrated. 

I almost got conned by a man on a site called petlist whom tried to get me to pay upfront but I reported him anyway, he has made various accounts under the samoyed tab on that site. This frustrated me too.

I went on the samoyed association site, and others and literally cannot find the one I want.

Does anybody know any samoyed breeders in London?! In fact, does anybody know if there are puppies being given away recently?


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Are you prepared for a dog that needs a lot of grooming and barks a lot in London?

http://www.british-samoyed-club.co.uk/
http://www.thesamoyedassociation.co.uk/
http://www.northern-samoyed-society.co.uk/

It is usual to put your name on a waiting list to wait for a puppy and then travel many miles to get it. You will not find a Samoyed breeder living around the corner.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know of any breeders of Samoyeds personally so can't help very much I'm afraid. You seem to have tried a lot of avenues already, well most of the ones folks could suggest you try anyway. You may well have to be very patient and or be prepared to travel for your puppy. 

In the meantime, carry on researching the breed and try to learn as much as you can about them. 

Putting your name down with the Samoyed rescue societies might also be a good idea, but you may have to settle for an older puppy going that route. Don't rule out an older rescue either, not all dogs that end up in rescues have behavour problems, some end up there because of domestic issues, such as divorce, health or sadly, due to bereavement.

Don't give up hope yet and good luck!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It's highly unlikely that a good breeder of your chosen breed will live round the corner from you, so you have to be prepared to travel for the right breeder. One of my pups had a 4 hour car journey back with the owners, they'd been searching for a while for a Labrador pup, so it's not as simple as you may think, even with a numerous breed. You have to be prepared for a wait, and possibly to travel a good distance to support the right sort of breeder. The alternative is to support someone who doesn't breed ethically, doesn't have the best interests of their breed(s) at heart and is willing to cut corners for maximum profit. Money should be the last thing any good breeder is worried about imo, yes, puppy buyers still have to pay for a pup, no-one is going to give them away for free, but profit isn't a motivating factor with a good breeder, if they end up in the black or red is neither here nor there.

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ditto everything the other posters have said 
You'll have to travel and you'll probably have to wait.

Richmond Dog Show is on, the 7 th September
www.highampress.co.uk/richmond.pdf
Go along there and meet some Samis.

There are plenty of good breeders in the South East. The breed club secretaries will be able to put you in touch with reputable breeders. Go to meet them and their dogs and be prepared to wait.
Sami people are generally a friendly lot, enthusiastic about our breed and always willing to talk Samoyeds 

Good luck :thumbsup:
Astrolyka Samoyeds - Home


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't imagine why you'd want a samoyed, of all the dogs to choose... I mean, they're just ghastly!!!! 





Seriously, though, we decided perhaps a year ago we'd like a Sami, eventually found a breeder we liked and then waited for his girl to be mated. Fortunately the mating was successful and we got Lumi at the beginning of June. We travelled over 200 km (over 2 hours) and up a mountain trail in our poor little Fiat Panda to get her. It's worth waiting for the right breeder, even if you're absolutely chomping at the bit like we were. We could have taken pups from two different breeders much earlier in the year, but they just weren't right for us. We're so happy with Lumi, she's loved by everyone she meets, has the most amazing character and is just gorgeous.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you looked here?
Samoyed Breeders - Champdogs ®


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Misi said:


> I can't imagine why you'd want a samoyed, of all the dogs to choose... I mean, they're just ghastly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, ghastly 
What a revolting little monster :thumbsup:
Just gorgeous


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I'm sure that one of the reasons bad breeders make such a good living is that people are too impatient to wait for the right pup! They want a puppy and they want it yesterday!

The OP is looking in the right places, and as others have said - it is worth waiting.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Misi said:


> I can't imagine why you'd want a samoyed, of all the dogs to choose... I mean, they're just ghastly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


'Orrible! Should of drowned her in a bucket!

(That much beauty in one dog is dangerous . . .)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mines on order  have to wait awhile yet.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm afraid the chances are you will have to either wait, travel further afield or both to get the pup you want from a good breeder.

We have whippets and even though they're a very populous breed we waited for months and months to get a pup from the breeder we chose.

Born to Boogie has given some excellent advice :thumbup:


----------



## zebakoli (Jul 10, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have you looked here?
> Samoyed Breeders - Champdogs ®


Yes I have tried that site, it is so sad how there are not many reputable samoyed breeders around London, I have literally contacted all the breeders even the ones in the kennel club and NONE are available.  What to do?

Do you think these breeders are legitimate? I found them recently, and contacted them.

Samoyed kennel

I have spoken to the lady a lot and at first there was 9 people on the waiting list then she knocked some people off it as she believed they were not right for the girl samoyeds. Now there is 5 left and she has invited me and the other 4 to check out the three girls in a week or two, and apparently an interview with her mother-in-law will go down and then from there her mother will decide who gets the dogs and who are right for it.

She is selling the samoyed for £600, some others have bidded £800 for one of the dogs.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Samoyed puppies for sale in All Areas

Litter born 1st June in Essex. Took me about 5 seconds to find that litter.

I travelled 4 hours for my first two so I got the right size, type, mixed colour litter. You'll have a dog for up to 14 years or more, so defo worth travelling or waiting for it.

Your link looks well dodgy, puppies in Lithuania?! I think you would be naive to imagine that there is actually a litter, frankly. If you can't talk to previous buyers, walk away.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

cinnamontoast said:


> Samoyed puppies for sale in All Areas
> 
> Litter born 1st June in Essex. Took me about 5 seconds to find that litter.
> 
> .


Can only re-iterate my previous post. There are reputable breeders in the SE, as above.
Get yourself along to Richmond Show; they're waiting to meet you


----------

